# My, my look what Big Jim did now !!



## coaster500 (Oct 21, 2010)

I just received the Thunderchild Twins today!!!!  Well the Twins are here and I could not be more pleased. It's raining here so I am shooting at 10' in the house but I love the feel of these bows. The first thing I notice is they carry a little more mass weight than other bows I've held like this. I like it and well the woods are drop dead gorgeous!! 
After I shoot them a bit I'll add to this post but right now I can't quit holding and staring at them. The Tiger Myrtle, Crotch Walnut and Sheep Horn accents, give me the feeling of real quality. We decided to reverse the woods so that we could show the best of both. 

They are 56" 45&50@28

Well done Jim, Well Done!!!

Thank You












Great Job Jim I Love the Twins....


----------



## coaster500 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm still playing with them in the house. I think my wife got nervous and went shopping   

The grips are exactly the same. The two color woods make them look different but they are twins


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 21, 2010)

SWEET !! kirby


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 21, 2010)

congrats on the twins coaster! did you name em' yet????


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 21, 2010)

Braggart I don't blame you I would too.


----------



## missalot (Oct 21, 2010)

wow !! hey coaster,you just need to come on over to the south and buy you some land ,close to big jim that way all you will need is to drive up and shoot all you want of his bows.cause i got a feeling you are not finished yet,.very nice bows!! big jim can make some great ones!


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## coaster500 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just got back from the dentist with a head full of numb but stopped at the range and launched a few arrows, WOW!!  

 Jim did a great job !!!!

They are visiting Buff their Big Bro....


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet.......


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 22, 2010)

Great looking set of bows there.


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 22, 2010)

WOW- those 2 are ssssswwwweeeeetttttttt
the pic with brother buff is awsome for comparison in length,
im on the thunderchild list..............i thought i had the woods figured out but now im not sure...........LOL
CONGRATS ! hey wheres my cigar ???


----------



## coaster500 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry Doug, I'm trying to re-up my Life Insurance no Cigars for now  My Buff is 60"s for comparison......I don't envy your wood choice dilemma. The longer I worked on the slideshow the tougher it got 

Jim’s bows come with these bow socks(nice with leather strings), lube for the two pc joint, T-shirt and a stringer... They are ready to shoot !!

I have some time before work to shoot. I'm taking an assortment of arrows to see what they like


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 22, 2010)

nice bow socks, and did ya get 2 T 's ?  im thinking water stained (dark) bamboo limbs with visible nodes and a bocote or ziricote riser with an accent im not sure of yet.....


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 22, 2010)

Double beauties!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 22, 2010)

One day my Buffalo will come home. Coaster, you making it ruff on us that are waiting on one. lol Mike


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 22, 2010)

One of these days I want a Thunder Child.........
congrates to ya!!!!!


----------



## coaster500 (Oct 22, 2010)

Doug post a picture of something with ...."water stained (dark) bamboo limbs with visible nodes and a bocote or ziricote riser with an accent" 

I can't picture the dark Boo part?

The socks are really nice. They are very thick and great protection for the bows...not just covers but padding...Real nice!! Got Two Bows and Jim sent Two Tee's, two lube cans for the takedown joints, strringer and socks 

I took several different spines with me today and was very surprised to find that the twins are not that fussy at all. The 3555 GT Trads I use in the buff@45#s worked perfect in the 45# TC but they shot well with the 50 that surprised me. The 50# ate up the 5575's that are my heavy weights with 300 grains up front. I am really impressed with the smoothness and lack of finger pinch, even with these big mitts of mine. They are forgiving, quiet and man I love to handle and shoot them. I still can’t get over the heft of these little bows. They just feel real in your hand. The owner of the local pro-shop (wheels mostly) has an indoor range and was grinning ear to ear when I let him shoot them……a couple of guys pull in with there wheels and the little guys made believers out of them at 20yards. The twins with a tiny bit of help from me tore up the bull (a rare day for me but I didn’t tell the wheel guys that) Maybe some more trad guys in the making?

Jim many, many thanks; I can't say enough good things about the Twins. They are all I hoped for and more 

Mike it's been a long wait but well worth it for me


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 22, 2010)

mohawk longbow with dark/water stained bamboo limbs w/nodes


----------



## coaster500 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice I like it !! That should be a piece of cake for Jim 

Is it hard to balance the limbs (get the weight right) when you use Bamboo with the nodes?


----------



## coaster500 (Oct 23, 2010)

I may have already mentioned it but these are Takedowns


----------



## KenSel (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful bows Kip!!  Great wood combos and that sheep horn is amazing!


----------



## coaster500 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks KenSel  The more I use them the more I like them. I am really having fun with some heavy arrows with the 50# TC and had a blast the third Sunday of the month at the 3D walkabout with his twin.....These bows turn heads anywhere I take them and make believers out of all I allow to shoot them.... I may have to order a demo bow, these guys are wearing The twins out


----------

